

The Happy Startup - lmccahill
http://www.thehappystartup.co

======
momchenr
"Happiness is a business model" is a bit much, even for me. I've got respect
for Tony but I never really agreed with that one. I think it's easy to say
when you've had a few base hits - but I'd love to see today's 'in the
trenches' entrepreneurs try to sell that line to their investors or
stakeholders.

